# supergoose ?



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2010)

picked this mongoose bike up yesterday for 35.00. I never heard of one  before.i thought it was a good deal for a bmx. the dude said he bought it new for his son in 1982. it is all original i really don't know anything about it. im into old junk.  what do you think?View attachment 12150View attachment 12151View attachment 12152View attachment 12153View attachment 12154


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 29, 2010)

You stole it. Great find. Looks like a 1983.  Parts alone way above $35. Awesome.


----------



## yewhi (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep.  You did very well.  The brake set alone would bring 4-5 times what you paid for the bike on the 'bay.  Nice survivor condition, great find.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2010)

thankyou, I figured it had to worth at least 35.00.  82 or 1983 that's sounds about right to me from what he said. it rides good also.  mark


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

some close ups of parts ......


----------



## lotech (Oct 6, 2010)

that's a plain jane 1982 mongoose motomag, not a supergoose. Also those stickers are from a newer model supergoose. Supergooses have a flat rear seatstay and most of them 3 holes on the brake bridge, still a very nice score for $35 bucks

here's some info

http://www.vintagemongoose.com/frame/serials.php


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed a good score for $35. Two of my buddies had them back then, although time has clouded my memories, I recall the supergoose as having anodized spoked rims and no coaster brake hub only caliper brakes.


----------



## lllm (Oct 30, 2010)

HI GOOD DEAL ARE U SELLING IT ILL BUY IT THANKS  MY E MAIL IS  bink7987@comcast.net or call 105 567 5689 ask for lenny


----------



## freshour (Jan 26, 2011)

lotech said:


> that's a plain jane 1982 mongoose motomag, not a supergoose. Also those stickers are from a newer model supergoose. Supergooses have a flat rear seatstay and most of them 3 holes on the brake bridge, still a very nice score for $35 bucks
> 
> here's some info
> 
> http://www.vintagemongoose.com/frame/serials.php




Plain jane huh??? How many of these do you have? And the serial # is I= Sept. 1982 Released as an 83 model. And All the Supergoose and Pro Class Mongoose have the 3 hole brake bridge. The rear drop outs are thicker on the Pro class (about 3/16") so you can tell the difference between them even without stickers. As you can see from the pictures the frame has the step down 2 hole rear drop outs released on the 83 model year frames. 

ANYWAYS you have a VERY NICE bike that looks like it was kept in good shape. Great piece of BMX history!!! Ride it and enjoy it! 

Heres my H= Aug 1983 Supergoose (Sold as an 84 model) you can see the 3 hole brake bridge. And the 2 hole step down rear drop out.


----------



## KenC (Feb 2, 2011)

As mentioned, the bike is a Sept 82 frame. It is a standard Mongoose and is not a Supergoose.

As far as the three hole brake bridge, this started in may/June of 81 when they switched to the step drop out frames and only on the Team/Supergoose frames.

The flattened seat stays started in mid 78 on the Team frames, this was to give clearance for the chain because the freewheel hubs would cause the chain to rub the frame. This was done away with when the step drop out frames came out in mid 81.

The decals are not original to the bike, the rainbow decals came out in 83, first on the gusseted Geese and then carried on to the non gusseted Geese which was a mid year change.


----------



## lllm (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are the right decals i have the same bike those are correct hope this helps you


----------



## KenC (Feb 2, 2011)

lllm said:


> Those are the right decals i have the same bike those are correct hope this helps you




They're not the original decals on the bike in the original post that Redline1968 posted, they are correct for the 83 Supergoose that freshour posted though.

That bike is an 82 and it is not a Supergoose, those decals are for the late 83 non gusseted Supergoose.

Here's the 82/83 Mongoose catalog, scroll down to page 5 and you'll see what the original decals look like.

http://www.vintagemongoose.com/pdfs/mongoose_cat82-83.pdf


----------



## lllm (Feb 3, 2011)

thought u were talking about the one on the bottom of the page lol


----------



## lotech (Feb 3, 2011)

freshour said:


> Plain jane huh???




Yep, plain jane goose.


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 17, 2011)

A supergoose/Teamgoose would have a T in front of the serial number nice pick up


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2011)

I sold it. the bike was  purchased in portland as u see it in 1981 as told by the father who purchased it new.


----------

